# Wifi tablet



## Raymonds (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm planning on getting wifi tablet with a camera to carry with me at work. My wife has a iPod and I really don't want to pay for another data package plan.
My budget is $200 and the feature I really need is a descent camera and 10" screen would be nice. I've looked on eBay, amazon and everywhere else and I'm just completely dum founded with all the tablets that are available. 
I've looked into the Superpad/flytouch 3 and seems good middle of road tablet, but I know theirs more out their and but I'm just lost.


----------



## mike717 (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought the mid level Archos 101 tablet and it didn't work too well and that one is $250. I sold it and got a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 for $450 and it is night and day different. Just make sure you don't get a resistive screen, you want capacitive screen for better response, though resistive is going to make it cheaper. If you are going to use it all the time I wouldn't go with a cheap tablet, you will want it to be able to support future upgrades and newer software.

I know people with Asus Transformer and Xoom and both like them also.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Check out the blackberry playbook. It finally got upgraded with new features and is on the cheap. 2.0 came out today.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I was a huge iPad fan until I got a MacBook pro quad core for Christmas. It does everything so damn well and spanks the competition. Thanks inner10. Laptop has full control


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike- said:


> I was a huge iPad fan until I hot a MacBook pro quad core for Christmas. It does everything so damn well and spanks the competition. Thanks inner10. Laptop has full control


Just wait until you try a think pad


----------



## Raymonds (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike- said:


> Check out the blackberry playbook. It finally got upgraded with new features and is on the cheap. 2.0 came out today.


I saw it on best buy and I'm leaning towards the playbook at the moment.

I'll like to get a Xoom, iPad or other high end tablet, but I want a mid range one so that I could give it to my daughter later on and then upgrade to high end tablet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I saw it on best buy and I'm leaning towards the playbook at the moment.


Don't waste your time, I got one sitting here from when they were blown out at 200 bucks. Its a great piece of hardware, brilliant OS, but no apps. You think blackberry app world is thin on apps the playbook is worthless. Unless project dingleberry comes full circle and we can run Android on them save your money.

There are a host of cheap tablets but you can get a brand spanking new Motorola Xoom WiFi at Costco for 399.99 Canadian.


----------



## mike717 (Dec 30, 2011)

Raymonds said:


> I saw it on best buy and I'm leaning towards the playbook at the moment.
> 
> I'll like to get a Xoom, iPad or other high end tablet, but I want a mid range one so that I could give it to my daughter later on and then upgrade to high end tablet.


I tried that but my kids wouldn't take it. Cheaper means less memory, slower processor, less support for upgrades. I listed it 8 times on craigslist until someone finally took it off my hands.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

If you want to only pay $200 then wait for the WikiPad to come out, if they decide to sell it without the gamepad you should be able to pick one up for $199, it features a glasses free 3-D screen. If you don't want to wait then the Kindle Fire rooted for $199 is a decent deal (My wife has one, not rooted) or jump up to a full price tablet, I have the Acer Iconia A500 and I will use that till I get a WikiPad. I also have a rooted nook color that my 5 year old uses as hers.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Just wait for the IPad 3. Quad core, 8 mgpx camera and blah blah blah. Asus T Prime looked good but another fail for a proper Andoink roll out. Sad.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

And then when it is a year old and 4 comes out sell it for what you paid for it. Lol. Re sale is just that good. 

Samsung CEO already state they are going to kill the tablets they do have.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike- said:


> Samsung CEO already state they are going to kill the tablets they do have.


That's because they are stupid. Who leaves out expandable storage? I mean besides crapple. 

The Note is going to be an epic phone, I REALLY REALLY want one.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> That's because they are stupid. Who leaves out expandable storage? I mean besides crapple.
> 
> The Note is going to be an epic phone, I REALLY REALLY want one.


How many apps does the s pen work with? How accurate is it. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the note, just wish the s pen had better integration.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I just hope the other carriers get it soon, I really don't want to go back to ATT


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

It has me considering dumping the 4s. I tried te nexus but it was faulty so I went back to my 4s. 

The Note is gotta be my fav smartphone on the market.


----------



## mike717 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike- said:


> Just wait for the IPad 3. Quad core, 8 mgpx camera and blah blah blah. Asus T Prime looked good but another fail for a proper Andoink roll out. Sad.


I have a friend who really likes Asus tablet he said "Asus Transformer is what I have. I also bought the keyboard dock.. Love it"



Mike- said:


> Samsung CEO already state they are going to kill the tablets they do have.


What is your source for this? I read somewhere that Samsung makes tons of parts for Apple, Sony, etc. I think Samsung now understands Android (I am on 3rd phone from them) and their new phones/devices just work now.



RobertCDF said:


> That's because they are stupid. Who leaves out expandable storage? I mean besides crapple.
> 
> The Note is going to be an epic phone, I REALLY REALLY want one.


Honestly I don't miss the external storage on mine and I have the 16Gb model. I think the reason they don't have external storage is the memory inside is probably faster than the externally available SD memory or to try and sell the 32Gb version taking a page from Apple's playbook. The Samsung displays blow all the rest away for color. I don't like apple products so I can't comment on those except to say I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://mobilesyrup.com/2012/02/28/s...t-market-encourages-killing-its-own-products/


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Apple MacBook air vs Samsung 9 series. 

Apple wins

MacBookPro tops

iPad vs competition. There is none 

iPhone best selling handset in the world. 

iMac. Simply no other all in one solutions that compare. 

iPod nothing compares. 

And then logic pro and aperture software. Samsung doesn't make software, or do they?

When people say apple is crap, it's not. Everything is weighed against their products.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Apple is not bound to Samsung. Reports say the new high res iPad screen is from Lg. 

Samsung make great products yes but ...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike- said:


> Apple MacBook air vs Samsung 9 series.
> 
> Apple wins. Wouldn't buy either. Much better laptops available.
> 
> ...



Even my iPad has been demoted to permanent trailer setup as I'm sick of the constant crashing and apps closing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike- said:


> Apple MacBook air vs Samsung 9 series.
> 
> Apple wins
> 
> ...


I'll agree that the Ipad has the upper hand, apple pioneered the tablet market and has the most developed applications. Honeycomb was a rushed OS that really failed to impress. Give in another year and we will see who prevails.

MacBookPro is a nice piece and all but its overpriced and many of my programs require me to run Windows...so why pay for overpriced hardware?

Iphone is far from the best selling phone, I'm guessing its the Nokia 1100 that everyone seems to have. Only the rich use smartphones there is a much larger market for cheap phones.

Imacs fail to impress, all in one computers offer limited expand-ability and upgrade-ability. Sony, Lenovo, HP and other companies have the same style of computer.

The market for digital music players is mostly for joggers and people who need something small. Smartphones will cut into the majority of their sales.

Get off the kool-aid. :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Then why does everyone compare their product to Apple?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike- said:


> Then why does everyone compare their product to Apple?


Valid point.


----------



## mike717 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike- said:


> Then why does everyone compare their product to Apple?


To show how much better they are than Apple :thumbup:. Apple builds to the lowest common denominator and want to sell the most to the regular Joe Blow public. They have been successful at this and others want to follow and compare to this model. It doesn't mean they are the best for everyone, far from it.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I10 is such a hatah.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike- said:


> Then why does everyone compare their product to Apple?


What comparisons are you talking about? If your talking android vs IOS then of course they are going to be compared just like windows is with OSX. If nots very often you see hardware comparisons of apple vs others because they get outdated rather quick on specs. Again this will happen because apple don't release enough products to keep them competing with the other brands. Just thing how behind we would be in the electronics field if it was only apple making pc's and phones. They make the products as underspeced as possible so as soon as the new model comes out you feel you have to upgrade. Just like that stupid dock connector they used all these years even though everyone else was using micro USB and similar. Now they are thinking of going that route also. So where does that leave the millions of devices that use that connector?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

How about still only 3g...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> How about still only 3g...


There was zero excuse to not make the 4s 4G but like always they do this so you get jealous of all ya mates who have 4g and you get the next iPhone even though you got the current one and then when to try to re sell the phone it can only go back on the same network it was purchased!


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

And that folks is why apple is the richest company. 

Do all you guys spec the best possible materials for all your jobs? 

No because you would be out of business. Laughing. 

Apple knows what ppl want and market accordingly. 

When was the last time you framed with J Grade lumber. 

My point exactly. 

Most ppl don't even know what 4 G is. 

I look forward to all the haters bitching when tha quad core iPad 3 is released.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Then why does everyone compare their product to Apple?


They don't Mike, that's just you. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike- said:


> And that folks is why apple is the richest company.
> 
> Do all you guys spec the best possible materials for all your jobs?
> 
> ...


Like the quad core transformer prime that's already out?

So you really like slow internet access on your phone? Bs excuse


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah the one with the wifi issues and promised Ics os. Lol. 

Wasn't there another problem. Oh yeah. It was way delayed. 

Good one Asus. Another failed android device.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You're such a hater, did your wife cheat on you with an android user or something?:laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> You're such a hater, did your wife cheat on you with an android user or something?:laughing:


I'm not a hater. I just like the fact that no one can really fault Apple for being #1. 

I guess it pains you so much you have to talk like a little kid again. 

That was probably one if the saddest statement I have heard. You are beyond childish. Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike- said:


> And that folks is why apple is the richest company.
> 
> Do all you guys spec the best possible materials for all your jobs?
> 
> ...


Wow you are a fanboy if I have ever seen one lol :thumbsup:. I'm not sure where your getting your figures or facts from but they are wrong. I think hitachi is a bigger company than apple let alone the beast Samsung. just so your aware apple don't you high grade parts in its hardware they use the same stuff everyone else does. Pc's are a little different as you can buy custom pc's that blow away any apple PC made but phones all use the same quality equipment.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike- said:


> I'm not a hater. I just like the fact that no one can really fault Apple for being #1.
> 
> I guess it pains you so much you have to talk like a little kid again.
> 
> That was probably one if the saddest statement I have heard. You are beyond childish. Lol


#1 at what?

It's not number of handsets sold
It's not richest company
It's not most powerful pc
It's not best hardware
It's not most PC's sold

The only thing it think it's #1 at is selling budget spec equipment for high end prices. They are the BOSE of the phone world.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

and they keep making billions......


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike- said:


> and they keep making billions......


Walmart make billions but it don't mean it's good quality lol


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

but you still shop there.....


----------

